# Barista Express



## Ceetee (Jul 24, 2016)

Well Iv'e done it, bought myself the Barista Express from XS Items Outlet on ebay, although it is a seller refurbished comes fully tested and with all the accessories except some of the cleaning stuff, 6 months back to base guarantee so I have some protection.

Anybody heard of this seller as they have a lot of good feedback and most of the negative feedback seems to be about mobile phones, going for a new one seems to be a big outlay at £545.00 just to get the two year manufacturer warranty when I got this one for £350.00 accepted offer, was advertised @ £365.00.

I'm hoping it turns out to be a bargain and look forward to getting to know this machine, if I have any issues I'm sure I'll be back with questions from you knowledgeable peeps.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I believe they get returns from Sage once they have been repaired, and sell them on Ebay


----------



## Ceetee (Jul 24, 2016)

That sounds like good news, they may know what they're doing with them to repair, they had more than one for sale.


----------

